# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Diabol-10

## illwillogical

Has anyone ever heard of Diabol-10? has Thai writing on the bottle.The pill is round and blue and says bukalo 10 on one side. I didn't want to post the picture just in case there was something I wasn't supposed to show.

By the way is this in the right forum? I'm sure someone is going to light up my ass if its not. I didn't take a picture but I'm drawing a mental picture for you.

----------


## Big

I edited the lab name out of your post, go ahead and post some pics, just make sure to block out the lab name and any web address (if there is one) from the pics.

----------


## illwillogical

> I edited the lab name out of your post, go ahead and post some pics, just make sure to block out the lab name and any web address (if there is one) from the pics.


Thanks, sorry for throwing the lab name out there. Here are the pics. How do you post pictures full size?

----------


## Big

That post is fine, we just click them to make the pics bigger. 
I haven't seen them, bump for other opinions.

----------


## illwillogical

bump

----------


## illwillogical

Anyone seen these? I found a pic of them on google images, I just wanted to know if anyone else has had experience with these

----------


## illwillogical

Hey fella's could you take a look at my pics up top? These are from Thailand and I wanted to know if they are anygood?

----------


## NATE0406

never seen it bro... just try them out you will know within the first week if they are legit.

----------


## michaeljay

i may be able to help you with your enquiry. they are an aqua colour. i have infact taken these both 10mg and 5mg and found they were very good. took 800mg over a period of 6weeks.

----------

